# beesafe propolis solvent?



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Fast Orange will do it , I try to keep some "wipes"with cetrus in the shop.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Nail polish remover? Its supposed to be for fingertips...
I don't know the safety of continually using some of those solvents, but they evaporate fast so shouldn't affect the bees. Easy to use "wipes" is a good idea.

Rick


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

honeyman46408 said:


> Fast Orange will do it , I try to keep some "wipes"with cetrus in the shop.



What's "cetrus"?

MM


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

FGMO works well.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I think he meant to type "citrus", as in orange, lemon, etc.

I use the fast orange hand cleaner too. Used to use Lava soap before
the orange products came out, which shows you just how old-skool
you can get about the honey house.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Poor ole HM, his grand babies take his keys off and scramble em up on his key board. You nveer konw waht he mihgt say............... 

"Citrus"


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

Our local inspector keeps a gallon of rubbing alcohol in his truck to clean his tools and hands before and after an inspection. I keep a quart with me for the same reason. Amazing how quick it cleans up a hive tool.


----------

